# dash lights on



## louie_conrady (Jun 13, 2007)

MY 1990 300ZX STARTS AND DRIVES BUT ALL MY DASH LIGHTS ARE ON LIKE THE BATTERY AND ANTI LOCK BRAKE ALL THESE LIGHTS ARE ON


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

louie_conrady said:


> MY 1990 300ZX STARTS AND DRIVES BUT ALL MY DASH LIGHTS ARE ON LIKE THE BATTERY AND ANTI LOCK BRAKE ALL THESE LIGHTS ARE ON


Have you done a ECU diagnostics? (*"How to*" is a sticky on the Z32 forum). If you haven't I would start there.


----------



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

Spongerider said:


> Have you done a ECU diagnostics? (*"How to*" is a sticky on the Z32 forum). If you haven't I would start there.


+1..try to check the circuit of the computer box, you might be having problems with the electronics that causes the problem.


----------

